# Wer versteht seine Frau?



## stieglitz (10 Februar 2007)

@CP
Mit dem Click auf deine Heise Link, fand ich gleich diese Meldung:


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Suchmaschine versteht mich


Ich wäre schon froh, wenn mich meine Frau verstehen würde.
Sorry, musste sein


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer versteht seine Frau?*



stieglitz schrieb:


> Sorry, musste sein


no sweat   


> Kritiker bezweifeln, ob sich die vom PARC entwickelten Algorithmen
> überhaupt für diesen Einsatzzweck eignen.


----------



## Heiko (10 Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer versteht seine Frau?*



stieglitz schrieb:


> Ich wäre schon froh, wenn mich meine Frau verstehen würde.
> Sorry, musste sein


Da läuft eher der Main bergauf...


----------



## A John (11 Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer versteht seine Frau?*



stieglitz schrieb:


> Ich wäre schon froh, wenn mich meine Frau verstehen würde.


Warum? 	:gruebel:

A. John


----------



## stieglitz (11 Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer versteht seine Frau?*



A John schrieb:


> Warum? 	:gruebel:
> 
> A. John


Du bist nicht verheiratet?

Im übrigen war da so ein "running gag", nicht unbedingt eines eigenen Threads wert.
;.)


----------



## Strandhafer (11 Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer versteht seine Frau?*

Sind Frauen überhaupt zu verstehen? Ich habe es aufgegeben, meine Frau verstehen, zu wollen.

Ich habe ein Zitat von Spörl gefunden: Wenn Frauen ja sagen, meinen sie nein. Wenn sie nein sagen, meinen sie ja. Es könnte aber auch sein, das sie ja sagen, wenn sie ja meinen oder nein sagen, wenn sie nein meinen.


----------



## stieglitz (11 Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer versteht seine Frau?*



Strandhafer schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Zitat von Spörl gefunden: Wenn Frauen ja sagen, meinen sie nein. Wenn sie nein sagen, meinen sie ja. Es könnte aber auch sein, das sie ja sagen, wenn sie ja meinen oder nein sagen, wenn sie nein meinen.


Oder so:
Wenn eine Dame NEIN sagt, meint sie VIELLEICHT. Wenn sie VIELLEICHT sagt, meint sie JA. Wenn sie JA sagt, ist sie keine Dame.
Welche ist dir lieber?:sun:


----------



## KatzenHai (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer versteht seine Frau?*

*Ich.*



... und jetzt?
:steinigung: ??


----------



## A John (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer versteht seine Frau?*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> *Ich.*
> ... und jetzt?
> :steinigung: ??


	:respekt:	:respekt:	:respekt:

Gruß A. John
PS: Frauen sind furchtbar, aber es hat noch niemand etwas Besseres erfunden. :sun:


----------



## Heiko (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer versteht seine Frau?*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> *Ich.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nö. Glaubt Dir eh niemand...


----------



## stieglitz (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer versteht seine Frau?*



Heiko schrieb:


> Nö. Glaubt Dir eh niemand...


Frauenversteher sind doch sowieso sowas wie Warmduscher!
Und wir sind doch ächte Männer.:sun: :sun: :sun:


----------



## Hans Der Driver (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer versteht seine Frau?*



stieglitz schrieb:


> Frauenversteher sind doch sowieso sowas wie Warmduscher!
> Und wir sind doch ächte Männer.:sun: :sun: :sun:



Lass das nicht Deine Frau hören :splat:


----------

